# Can beeswax get damaged by long term freezing?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

No. Freezing will not damage it.


----------



## sammyjay (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Dropping something frozen that is made of beeswax however will damage it.....:lookout:


----------

